# Egg Share - Can now be traced - Advice please



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

I have just been for my setup appointment and all went well until I said that I wanted to share my eggs - I was told that in April a new legislation will be passed meaning that all babies born after April of this year will be able to trace the donor once they turn 18, I am now really confused aside from the money saving factor (we are being treated privately) this is something that I really wanted to.  

Since being told this straight away DH is no way as he has visions of a little urchin turning up on our doorstep demanding their pocket money, but I am still unsure any advice at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Are you sure its born and not conceived after April 2005?

Also, I dont think you have to worry about the pocket money issue 

Here is the official press release

*
How the situation has changed*

Under existing regulations people donating sperm, eggs or embryos have remained anonymous. Following the Department of Health announcement on Wednesday 21 January 2004, a change in the law is planned which means that children born as a result of sperm, eggs or embryos donated after April 2005 will be able to access the identity of their donor when they reach the age of 18. The earliest 18 year olds will be able to do this will be in 2023.

*How this affects existing donors
*
The new regulations surrounding information on donors will not be retrospective. Anybody donating before April 2005 will remain anonymous.

*Why donor anonymity has been removed*

Many people believe that children born from donated sperm, eggs or embryos should be able to have access to information about their genetic origins. The HFEA supports the removal of donor anonymity.
*
The affect on the future availability of donors*

It is acknowledged that ending donor anonymity does involve some risk to the future availability of donors. However, the HFEA does not feel that this practical consideration should outweigh the more fundamental principle that donor offspring should have to knowledge of their genetic origins.
In 1985 Sweden changed its laws to allow all donor insemination offspring the right to obtain identifying information about the donor. Evidence shows that although there was an initial reduction in donors in Sweden, the number of donors coming forward returned to normal levels.

*History*

Under the Human Fertilisation and Embryology (1990) Act, the HFEA was required to set up and maintain a register of information about donors. The purpose of this register, set up in 1991, was to keep a record of all donors, licensed treatments and children born as a result of donated sperm, eggs or embryos. Under existing regulations, when these children reach 18 they may ask the HFEA to confirm that they were born as a result of donated sperm, eggs or embryos. Those intending to marry, including those who plan to do so before their 18th birthday, may also ask whether the HFEA Register shows that they are related to the person they intend to marry. In December 2001 the Department of Health published a consultation on the provision of information to people born as a result of sperm, egg or embryo donation www.doh.gov.uk/consultations.

The HFEA responding to this consultation saying that it supported a move towards the removal of donor anonymity as long as any change was not retrospective.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/AboutHFEA/Consultations/Donor Info response.pdf

*Statistics*

Since the HFEA register was set up in 1991 over 25,000 children have been born as a result of donated sperm, eggs or embryos

The Department of Health estimate that 12,000 donor conceived people were born before the HFEA register was set up

Donors are paid a maximum of £15 per donation plus reasonable expenses

The maximum age for sperm donors is 45 and for egg donors it is 35

A maximum of 10 children plus siblings may be conceived from one donor

*Future*

These new regulations will need Parliamentary approval before they can come into force.

The HFEA is undertaking a review on gamete (sperm and egg) donation in the UK. It will cover a range of HFEA policies on issues such as donor recruitment, use of donated material, treatment of patients and welfare of resulting children. This review will take into account the new regulations on donor anonymity.

*Links*

Department of Health
http://www.doh.gov.uk
Press Office 0207 210-5221

Donor Conception Network
http://www.dcnetwork.org
Tel. 020 8245 4369

National Gamete Donation Trust
http://www.ngdt.co.uk
Tel. 0845 226 9193

Infertility Network UK
http://www.child.org.uk
Tel 01424 732361

British Infertility Counselling Association (BICA)
http://www.bica.net
Tel. 0114 263 1448

UK Donorlink
http://www.ukdonorlink.org.uk

PROGAR
http://www.basw.co.uk


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi there,

I egg shared back in september which was thankfully successful. We were told about the new legislation ( april is the cut off point for donating your eggs, not when the babies will be born) and found it all a bit scary. I honestly cant say if we would have gone ahead and egg shared again after april if we hadnt been successful first time.

I think i would have been happy to continue, but may not have due to the fact that any babies born of a result of egg share would have genetically been mine but not my husbands, and i think it would have been alot harder for him if contact was made in years to come.

I think it is very important for you and your partner to discuss this together and understand how the other feels. Try to see things from his point of view and vice versa. I am sure your clinic will offer you more councelling in helping you to make a decision.

If you donate your eggs BEFORE april this year you will remain annonymous.

Hope this info helps, keep us posted,

L xx


----------



## soz (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi

I am new to this too! My husband and I went for our first private consultation last week and were told that we wil need ICSI due to very low sperm count and poor motility. We are considering egg sharing as well, but the new legislation has put us both in two minds about it. On the one hand we both feel it would be a good thing to help someone else have a chance to have a baby, and it would help us financially. On the other hand we both feel unsure at the prospect of me being traced.

It is all so confusing and so much to take in!

Soz


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Im sure that any financial responsability is handed over to the recipients of the egg.The amount of pple needing tx will have increased by the time the baby is old enough to trace you so im sure that IF awareness will be very well understood by then,and if the baby comes looking for you i would imagine it would only be for medical reasons or pure curiosity.I don't think they would wish to disturb your life or critisise your decition.Like i say fertility rates are dropping so fast that by the time a baby comes looking for you the understanding about IF issues will be understood.Good luck.Skye.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone me and my dp are going to try the egg share we have both talked a lot about this and he is fine with it i think i was  more worried about it than him i am sure that the financial side will be down to the reciepients and as long as you and your partner are happy and its a joint decision i cant see no harm


----------



## soz (Jan 28, 2005)

hi everyone,

we have decided to go ahead with the egg share as we can get it in before april, although I would have gone ahead with it even if we couldn't hubby wasn't so sure. We have our blood tests on Tuesday and providing they are all ok we will be starting very soon. I am really nervous but really pleased we are going ahead with it.
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Well Done Soz !    

I hope you and your recipient get your dream     

Without egg sharers, us ladies waiting for donor eggs would have almost no chance of having a baby.  I am sure your recipient is extremely grateful for the chance you will be giving her.    

Good Luck   

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## soz (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks Jennifer, fingers crossed all the tests are ok so we can go ahead for sure! 

xxx


----------

